# Shelter pigeons in need of a forever home!



## geckogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! I work at the Peninsula Humane Society in San Mateo, CA. We have two beautiful all white pigeons looking for a forever home. Space here is limited, and unfortunately, these two beautiful birds cannot be housed here forever. We adopt them out for a fee of $5, which does not go to us, but to the county. Please consider adopting this pair. If we could keep them forever, we would. But they need to go to a nice spacious aviary instead of being housed in cages!! Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested. Serious inquiries only, please.
Thank you,
Liz


----------



## CooToYou (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you ship the pigeons? If so, I'd be interested!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would go ahead and contact her through e-mail, as I don't think she checks in regularly here. Good luck!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I responded to this ad as well, and i just spoke to the lady down at the shelter and she said that they don't normally get birds in so when they do they are there for a while, so she was happy to hear from me. She said she has one local person coming in tomorrow to look at them and see if they want them, but if not she was going to talk to her supervisor about shipping them to me to adopt. She told me that they normally only ship exotic animals to home them, but she would see what she could do for me because she has not gotten any other replys from anyone else wanting them. I pray that they consider shipping. I would much rather get a bird that needs a home then to buy one from a store.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They wont ship


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

How far away are from San Mateo are you? Perhaps you could arrange a relay with somebody in the area that could get the pigeons and then meet you part-way. I know that rescued dogs are often relayed from one person to another until they get to their new homes.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Im pretty far. They are out by saf fransisco and I am near LA


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Could someone in the bay area take the birds for a few days then ship them to gimpielover???


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Terry Whatley in LA always has shelter pij needing rescue*

Hello-
Terry has been kind enough to accept several batches of Northern California shelter birds that she adopts out in the LA area. I'm sure she'd be thrilled to help you adopt one (or more!). Good luck- e


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Who ever is willing to take these birds will have to go get them. They only ship exotic birds and special cases. I really hope that someone can get to these birds.


----------



## geckogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Pigeons still at the shelter*

Hello-
I am not sure if the woman in Southern California that I've been in touch with is on here, but if she is: check your email!
These pigeons are still here, and if this woman decides not to take them, yes, we will ship them. I was finally able to arrange shipment with her, and I do hope it works out, but if not, I'd really like to seek other options soon!Please understand that we cannot pay for shipping costs.
They are great pigeons, and they get along splendidly, but they are spending their days in a small hutch when they could be hanging out in a spacious aviary.
This is true, I do not check this site frequently. Please email me directly at [email protected], or call 650-340-7022 X644.
Thank you!!!
-Liz


----------

